# Lighting for low light planted 180 gallon tank?



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

Should I go with two 36" triple tube T-8 striplights or two 36" t-5 HO fixtures? Each would have a plant bulb. The tank is 72" x 24" x 24"

I plan on Anubias, Java Ferns, Cabomba, Ancharis, Crypts, Vals and maybe Wisteria.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Eric99 said:


> Should I go with two 36" triple tube T-8 striplights or two 36" t-5 HO fixtures? Each would have a plant bulb. The tank is 72" x 24" x 24"
> 
> I plan on Anubias, Java Ferns, Cabomba, Ancharis, Crypts, Vals and maybe Wisteria.


thats going to low light. I prefer t-5 for sure.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

ryanimpreza said:


> Should I go with two 36" triple tube T-8 striplights or two 36" t-5 HO fixtures? Each would have a plant bulb. The tank is 72" x 24" x 24"
> 
> I plan on Anubias, Java Ferns, Cabomba, Ancharis, Crypts, Vals and maybe Wisteria.


thats going to low light. I prefer t-5 for sure.

[/quote]

Do you think both ideas have too little light? I didn't want my Caribes to get too much light. I only got a 48" double tube striplight on there now and it lights the tank up nicely but I want something better for the plants. I don't want to blow $500 or more for a 72" fixture with 6 or more bulbs.


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

I run two 4' 40 watt G&E aquarium/plant bulbs over my 125 gallon. Tank is only 18" tall but it works fine for growing low light plants like swords, vals and wenditti. I use to run 4 bulbs and stuff grew really fast. I cant remember if they are t-8 or what. I got my lights at walmart and just use shop light housings. Cost me $40.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

On my 125, i have 4x 54w HO t5 bulbs (2 in each 48" fixture)
I works easily for low light plants and medium light ones too.

Seeing as a 180 is only i think 2" taller then a 125, i would say it would work practically the same for you.


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

sean-820 said:


> On my 125, i have 4x 54w HO t5 bulbs (2 in each 48" fixture)
> I works easily for low light plants and medium light ones too.
> 
> Seeing as a 180 is only i think 2" taller then a 125, i would say it would work practically the same for you.


Do you use any of the pink plant bulbs or just daylight T-5's?

Most of the freshwater T-5 fixtures come with 1 daylight bulb and 1 pink freshwater plant bulb. What's everyone's opinions on those bulbs? Do they work good for you?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I have 2 of each bulbs. T5 last a while so these are still the orignial bulbs. They work good enough for my uses. I dont have anythign hightech, so they get the job done but its hard to say if other bulbs would be better as these were the original bulbs. A better quality bulb may be better, but the stock ones work good enough for my uses. When i replace them i may change to geisermann bulbs, but the ones i have are good now. The only thing ive noticed is some bulbs are brighter then others and its pretty obvious, but overall from them theres enough light.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

I wouldnt worry about bulb brand at this point. Just make sure they are 5500-10000K.


----------

